# General > Photography >  Wow - Did we just have a mini Summer?

## Deemac

Yes folks, out comes the sun, so out comes the cameras!! Here's a small selection of my exploits over the last few days . . . .

----------


## Deemac

More of the same . . . .

----------


## Deemac

And some more . . .

----------


## Sporran

All six photos are superb, and bring back a lot of memories for me, Deemac!  :Smile:  I like the unusual angle of the West Church piccy. Did you take the second one in post 2 from Murkle?

----------


## Deemac

No, it was Brims Ness. Just been to Forss Mill then on the way back decided to try and video my perfect wave. No, luck (all the wrong shape and tide!!) Anyway, got some great wave crashes instead.

A place well worth a visit. Superb rock formations . . . . . .

----------


## Tugmistress

They are great Deemac  :Grin:  thank you for sharing ... the only one i didn't recognise was the church Sporran named West Church, i will have to go find that one  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

> They are great Deemac  thank you for sharing ... the only one i didn't recognise was the church Sporran named West Church, i will have to go find that one


 
Tugmistress,
The church is near Thurso Library on Sinclair Street (view from Robertson's Lane).

----------


## floyed

I think your photos are lovely my favourite is the waves  :Grin:

----------


## Deemac

> I think your photos are lovely my favourite is the waves


 
Floyed (and others),
Thanks for your kind words. 

With the weather we had on Wednesday & Thursday this week it really was just a matter of pointing the camera at anything and it turned into a good shot. The clear blue sky and lighting was just fabulous. 

For me its the sky's that make ALL the difference. Especially with landscape photography.

----------


## Sporran

> No, it was Brims Ness. Just been to Forss Mill then on the way back decided to try and video my perfect wave. No, luck (all the wrong shape and tide!!) Anyway, got some great wave crashes instead.
> 
> A place well worth a visit. Superb rock formations . . . . . .


Ah yes, I know where you mean. That certainly is a fabulous photo, Deemac!  ::

----------


## Colin3

Great pictures.

 What type of camera did you use and what lens?

----------


## Deemac

> Great pictures.
> 
> What type of camera did you use and what lens?


Canon EOS350D with Sigma 10-20mm (most shots) and Sigma 24-70mm (the waves & one of Forss Mill) all processed in Photoshop CS2.

----------


## buggyracer

did you photoshop the sky, deemac? 

there great piccys, do you have any idea where i can get a onlinr tutorial for CS2? i really must learn to do more with it!  :Frown:

----------


## Deemac

> did you photoshop the sky, deemac? 
> 
> there great piccys, do you have any idea where i can get a onlinr tutorial for CS2? i really must learn to do more with it!


Its all real (if you meant did I replace the sky). 

It did actually look that good on the day. 

I have put them all through "Shadow/highlights, sharpen & levels etc." I have developed a great landscape preset (for "Shadow/highlights") that I load up for these sort of images. I highly recommend having a play with this as it really enhances the overall look of the image. Best just to go in and experiment. Like anything its mainly just trial & error etc.

Some of the photographic magazines come with CDROM's that often contain tutorials for photoshop.

----------


## Deemac

Here's something else taken earlier in the year. Location is Duran (near Castletown) looking towards Skarfskerry way.

----------


## Deemac

Thurso taken from Scrabster

----------


## Sporran

Those are both lovely, Deemac!  :Smile:  Would it be possible to post a larger version of the Thurso from Scrabster photo, please?

----------


## Anne x

> Those are both lovely, Deemac!  Would it be possible to post a larger version of the Thurso from Scrabster photo, please?


please deemac I can just about see the roof of my old house before the move :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

As requested - a larger version (though still far from flat out)

----------


## Sporran

Thanks so much, Deemac! I love that larger version - it's wonderful!  :Grin:

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Brilliant pictures Deemac, fantastic. Make great wallpapers :P

----------


## futurelegends

Excellent Composition, Deemac, You've definately got an eye for it.

----------

